

UI/UX design firms in Boston - sshah

What are good UI/UX firms you have worked with in the Boston area?
======
JayNeely
Depending on what you're looking for, you may want to get in touch with either
Joshua Porter ( <http://bokardo.com/services/> ), or Joe Baz (
<http://www.abovethefolddesign.com/> ).

